
Homejoy's Back. Kind of - peeze
Hi XXXXX,<p>My name is Aaron and I was one Homejoy’s co-founders.  As you may know, Homejoy shut down 6 months ago.  I&#x27;ve since partnered with Homejoy&#x27;s COO to start a new home cleaning service called Homeaglow, and after spending many months working on improvements, we’re now launching the service in beta.<p>As a past Homejoy customer, we were hoping you&#x27;d be interested in booking a house cleaning and giving us feedback on our new site.<p>Here&#x27;s what&#x27;s new with Homeaglow:<p>1&#x2F; Only the best cleaners - We&#x27;ve only invited the very best of Homejoy&#x27;s cleaners back (4.5 stars and above).  You&#x27;re now able to choose your cleaner and read their past reviews BEFORE booking to increase the likelihood you&#x27;ll find a cleaner you love.<p>2&#x2F; Super convenient - Booking online takes 60 seconds.  And, after booking, we give you a direct phone line with your cleaner.  Once you&#x27;ve completed your first cleaning, we make sure you ALWAYS get the same cleaner back upon request.<p>3&#x2F; Affordable as ever - Homeaglow cleaners set their own hourly rates. We only work with independent cleaners which translates into low rates and cost savings.<p>I&#x27;d love to invite you to check out our site, book a cleaning, and most importantly, I&#x27;d love to get your feedback on how we can make the service better.<p>Thank You!
Aaron Cheung
Homeaglow, Co-founder<p>P.S.  Since we’re still in beta, we appreciate your helping us keep a low profile until we&#x27;re ready to launch publicly!
======
partisan
There was a discussion on their first attempt, Flymaids. Seems like the play
was always Homeaglow.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888)

------
TheBiv
Homeaglow.com already has an "As seen on" section in the source (commented out
with sites such as The Huffington post, Forbes, WSJ, etc).

What is that about?

~~~
peeze
Probably just the "As seen on" from Homejoy's old website. Same founder, so it
counts...right?!

